# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Vendo cosecha de ajos Camaná

## alex valdivia

Vendo cosecha de Ajos buen calibre  color rojo producción estimada 50 toneladas de Camaná - Arequipa. Informes 982506062Temas similares: AJOS PELADOS vendo jabas para cosecha de esparrago,palta,mango,uvas VENDO TANGELO MINNEOLA PISCO ICA COSECHA JUNIO 2016 Experto en ajos Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales

----------

